# 2019 halloween music



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

I always have Nox Arcana's Transylvania playing outside in the yard.
All of their stuff is good but I like the Transylvania one the best:


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

Interesting .....just not what I am looking for.
Close though......I am just looking for something really Spooky......and ENDLESS.
Crows Cawing.......Ghosts Moaning.......Voices Whispering etc.
With absolutely NO Music......just "ONE" constant Sound......over and over and over again.
WHERE......do I find this?


pumpkinheadedskeleton said:


> I always have Nox Arcana's Transylvania playing outside in the yard.
> All of their stuff is good but I like the Transylvania one the best:


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

Myra Mains Haunters said:


> Interesting .....just not what I am looking for.
> Close though......I am just looking for something really Spooky......and ENDLESS.
> Crows Cawing.......Ghosts Moaning.......Voices Whispering etc.
> With absolutely NO Music......just "ONE" constant Sound......over and over and over again.
> WHERE......do I find this?


You can just grab a few sounds you like and loop them over and over again. Tons of websites with those kinds of sounds.


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

ScarySounds said:


> You can just grab a few sounds you like and loop them over and over again. Tons of websites with those kinds of sounds.


Im really really STUPID! lol
What does LOOP them over and over again mean......and HOW do you DO IT?
I am not a Millenia or a Tecky! lol
Throw me a Bone here.


----------



## mmcchl (Sep 21, 2019)

Last year I stumbled across an album called unveiled ghostly shadows. bone chilling stuff


----------



## mmcchl (Sep 21, 2019)

Myra Mains Haunters said:


> Im really really STUPID! lol
> What does LOOP them over and over again mean......and HOW do you DO IT?
> I am not a Millenia or a Tecky! lol
> Throw me a Bone here.


looping means a continuous repeating pattern. so like copy and pasting a sound effect into a program like audacity or something. youtube has lots of audio loops of horror sounds and music. creating your own loop would require some tech experience in audio editing.


----------

